# RH slingshot with a laser



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I had to try this. I have a small UTG laser and hooked it up to the handle post on my RH slingshot. The laser stays in line with the forks. I will have to wait until this evening to sight it in. I have a little shade for about 5 yards and that is what I have been shooting. For some reason it is right on at five yards. I line up on my target and the laser dot creeps right onto the target and when I align the dot and my fork tip bam right on the money. I will try and get it sighted in and if the fates allow I will try and get a video in a day or two.

My impression of this setup not worth the effort.

The flashlight attachment on the other hand works like a dream. It would be perfect for those late evening walks.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

A slight aside - I had an idea last night. The RH fork kit plud a bag of polymorph plastic pellets and some colour. Instant custom-formed RH slingshot. Just add hot water.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

A self aligning laser...that is cool!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice cant wait vor the Video 
Cheers


----------

